# Where to buy Melt & Pour Base?



## lailalopez615 (Sep 22, 2010)

hi soap makers!   i have trying to  look for good places to buy melt & pour base! i am from Puerto Rico , i move 3 months ago to US and i dont know were to buy here?! because i always bought in Puerto Rico    can you help me ?


----------



## BakingNana (Sep 22, 2010)

Welcome to the US!  You can generally get M and P bases at craft stores such as Michaels, Hobby Lobby, JoAnne's Fabrics, etc.  But the quality and variety may not be as good as what you can find on line.  Depends on what your requirements are and what you want to spend.  Do a Google search if you want to purchase on line.  There are a lot of good sources; it'll take a while to compare prices and shipping!

Hope you find what you want.


----------



## BakingNana (Sep 22, 2010)

Try this link on line.  They're a good outfit and good prices.

http://www.newdirectionsaromatics.com/m ... p-598.html


----------



## lailalopez615 (Sep 22, 2010)

BakingNana said:
			
		

> Try this link on line.  They're a good outfit and good prices.
> 
> http://www.newdirectionsaromatics.com/m ... p-598.html



Thank Youuu so much   i am going to check it,


----------

